# Common Cockapoo Ailments



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello all,

There doesn't seem to be any reputable source of data for the health ailments common the the breed(s).
The conditions we know about are those common to the parent breeds but I can't ever find any good statistical or anecdata about problems people really face all the time.

I do get emails often about sick or passed poos here in the states and I have been starting my own little collection hoping that, given time, we can start to have some real statistics and things to look for in our dogs and in breeding dogs.

I have been amazed at the number of American dogs that have died from the doggie form of MS (essentially) called CDM. There is a DNA test available for this but it doesn't seem to be out there as necessary for the cockapoo.

I have also gotten reports of mitral valve disease along with lots of PFK (which is noted). Other diseases and conditions have popped up too.

So anyone feel like sharing their stories? I think the more info we can gather the more we can help the breed and future generations! I'd love to hear what you've experienced in your personal dogs or the cockapoo dogs in your life (and if they were American or English)

Thanks


----------

